# Toro broken plastic housing repair



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

I picked up a decent running Toro S-620 that has a crack in the plastic housing behind the scraper bar. In addition to the crack there is a piece broken from the front middle edge of that same surface about the size of a match book. I didn't see any of this and now wonder if the unit is serviceable. I originally thought about sheet metal but thought I'd pick the forums brain first. Any thoughts???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would think either bolt sheet metal too it or try plastic welding it with a soldering iron. You could try some epoxy too.

https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtyfiveford/search?query=plastic

I fixed the plastic around the wheelwells and front spoiler on a car with pieces of an old plastic tote and some pop rivets.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Sheet metal and rivets would probably be my choice.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Epoxy and fabric. Lowes carries it.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you guys think that epoxy or fiberglass would survive the vibration? This thing starts great (noisy as sin) and I'd hate to just tear it down for the parts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a ccr 2000 with a hole in the front cover. I use sheet metal and self tapping screws seeing that's what I had at the house. eventually I found a good cover and replaced the broken one


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not sure epoxy would do the trick by itself without something else added for reinforcement. 
If you encased the whole area with fiberglass I doubt vibration would be a problem, but I'm not sure if it would wear differently than the plastic. Also make sure you don't build it up too much causing clearance issues. 
Aluminum sheet and rivets have worked really well on my lawn tractors broken gill.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Could you post some pictures of the damaged area?


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll try to get some pictures of the damaged area tomorrow. You guys have got me thinking and the creative juices are flowing. Thanks so far for the input.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I cut two pieces of flashing twice the size of the area to cover and folded them in half and beat the seam down flat. I put a piece on both sides with machine screws after filling the broken area with JB Weld. I am not a big epoxy fan or JB weld but it worked.


----------

